# Jukebox 3.0 sneak peek



## Chris (Nov 10, 2006)

Comments/bugs/etc, post 'em up:

Jukebox 3.0

I love the player, not so much the lack of like... anything else, heh.


----------



## Scott (Nov 10, 2006)

The timer is waaaay off. It's much faster than it should be.


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2006)

You must be using some kind of faggoty lefty Canadian browser, because it's perfect on both IE and FF for me.


----------



## Donnie (Nov 10, 2006)

Scott said:


> The timer is waaaay off. It's much faster than it should be.


Are you sure you're not looking at the little download timer? Or whatever it is. The song timer is on the right.


----------



## Scott (Nov 10, 2006)

Ohh now I see the light.

There are two timers, and the one next to the song title is the total amount of the song loaded, and the one to the far right is how far along in the song you are.


Well that's fun.


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2006)

Canadians.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 10, 2006)

Cool, Chris, is that what the new jukebox is going to look like?















<------What the hell happened to my rep bars?  Alot has changed in a day.


----------



## Scott (Nov 10, 2006)

You've pushed me over the edge Chris. Time to start drinking


----------



## smueske (Nov 28, 2006)

I know this is an old thread but I think the jukebox is great. Definitely an improvement over the old one.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 28, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Chris (Dec 1, 2006)

This is going to be scrapped - the interface is nifty, but since it's flash and I don't have the raw files to edit, I can't put in the necessary security and usergroup permissions to make it useful.

So the hunt continues for a jukebox that doesn't suck.  The reason that I'm going through so many is that I simply can't allow regular users to be able to upload songs without some kind of check in place. If I did, random spammers could pack my server with pirate files, trojans, or just giant files in general.

Just a heads up.


----------

